# The Fright Of My Life Today!!! <pics>



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Took my car to have a punture repaired and while I was waiting I wondered around the car park, texting on my phone, looking at other cars etc... as you do...

I saw this guy pull up in this old battered mercedes... He looked quite creepy when he got out the car, he had a shoulder length trampy hairstyle, wore an old dated looking blue suit... Didnt think anything of it... he walked into the tyre center, gave the guy his key and walked off...

I walked over to his car to have a gander, i saw a shadow of something on the back seat which i thought i'd get a closer look.... were my eyes decieving me??


















No joke - I went completely weak at the knees and trembled... I ran into the tyre place, up to the counter saying "Call the police!!" I explained what I saw and the manager said to me, "oh, those are members of his family... he just cant let go..."

In shock I stood there for a while... the guy started laughing at me... and said "He works for Elstree Studios... they are dummies..." I've never been so relieved in my life!

Walked around the other side of the car to have a closer look...










Thank god for that!!!! They looked so real!

Tok the liberty of opening his door and taking pics... thought you'd all have a laugh at my expense


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd be surprised if he did that all the time. I'm sure the police would have cautioned him by now for causing distress to members of the public for no good reason. Very realistic


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Sure you're not in Ipswich??


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lmao, muppet :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Spooky :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or maybe hes using that as his cover and he is bumping people off.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Very beleivable :lol: 
I would have died :roll: and offered him a hand :roll: 

It would have fooled me too, i bet you felt silly though, didn't you :lol:

karen


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Serves you right for being so nosey! :wink:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Duplicate post... forum having a 'senior moment' :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was starting to get the jitters looking at those first piccies before you then explained what had actually happened


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah, although i did feel a 42 carat plonker in the end, anyone who would have seen that would have reacted how i did...

very scary to see that... especially when you think its real!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

bet u started crying  LOL, you Grass.

Law of the playground, YOU NEVER GRASS :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTej said:


> bet u started crying  LOL, you Grass.
> 
> Law of the playground, YOU NEVER GRASS :lol:


i nearly did...! Nah... i just went a bit weak at the knees...

NEVER GRASS?? Course I would  If u saw that you couldnt stand there and not tell anyone!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> NEVER GRASS?? Course I would  If u saw that you couldnt stand there and not tell anyone!


of course tell him who i dont like and he had to go get them too! LOL


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i best not get on the wrong side of you then Tej... could be dangerous!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nothing unusual about that mate................


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahhhh is that where Doris went to then.(That's going back a bit)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr V had his car new then, Colindale Audi , October 2002.

Mayur, Moley, Shash,Danni, Wak, PaulS, Sundeep



























Happy days, a few mods and number plates later the same car goes on...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Magic 

Happy days hey :!:


----------

